# Patriot Field Services



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

Just received an email from this operation looking for vendors. I have never heard of them nor do I know how they got my email to write me. Does anyone know anything about them? Legit? Thanks!


----------



## Fl Prop Prez (Jan 22, 2015)

I would stat away. I worked for them and every other month would somehow loose at least a grand from invoices completed. Owner and so called field representatives don't know anything they have never done the work only sit behind a desk. Beware they will lie to you. Don't get burned like i did. Just a thought


----------



## thewhole9yardssa (Jan 17, 2015)

I think they are in florida........ pay is low I refuse to work for them..


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MrMojangles said:


> Just received an email from this operation looking for vendors. I have never heard of them nor do I know how they got my email to write me. Does anyone know anything about them? Legit? Thanks!


With a name like that, can you be sure they won't 'deflate your paycheck a few PSI?' :whistling2:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> With a name like that, can you be sure they won't 'deflate your paycheck a few PSI?' :whistling2:


 I heard they were owned by a couple of schmucks named Brady and Belichick!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## REOWorker (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.patriotfieldservices.com/#

Check out this link - tells you a lot !!

RE: Patriots - Hey, Hey - to quote Col Klink "I know nothing"!!


----------



## swlayla (Mar 20, 2015)

Stay far, far away from them, It is owned by Jason and Mindy McCabe, which was Patriot Preservation Inc, and J&M Filed services LLC. So that right there should tell you something. My husband and his buddy worked for them for a short time, and in one month he lost 3 thousand dollars and when he received that first check it was only $823 for six weeks of hell and long hours. They pay 20 a grass cut, no matter how big the yard is. $21.83 for a sales clean. You don't know all this until you get you pay sheet. Let's not talk about all the charge backs and the Q.C.Inspections that even if you have pictures to prove they mysteriously come up missing.First they flood you with work and most of its already late, because they go thru vendors and people in the office like normal people eat food. In one week he had 8 people contact saying that they are the new REO coordinator, which is crazy. But like I said they flood with late work then they try to charge you a 20 percent late fee. I could go on and on. It was a nightmare, we almost went bankrupt with this company.


----------

